# 1805 - Final Fantasy 1 and 2 (U)



## TmP_stryk (Nov 27, 2004)

*1805 - Final Fantasy 1&2*











Â
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Release Group:*iND*Save Type:*SRAM_V113 (256Kbit)*ROM Size:*128Mbit*Publisher:*Nintendo*Region:*USA*ROM Serial**:*AGB-BFFE-USA*Language(s):*English*View NFO:*Click Here


----------



## Hunter (Nov 27, 2004)

damn i cant wait for my ds now...
i wanna play it.....

ffxi at home...
ff1+2 at work....

life couldnt get any better


----------



## mosesdownload (Nov 27, 2004)

i was seeing commercials for this and wondering why it wasn't on this site. 

now i'm not because i'm too busy downloading it.


----------



## XtReMeLoSeR (Nov 27, 2004)

Woot!!! Finally!!!


----------



## Chronickilla (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes finally this game looks very very good. Does anybody know if the saver works correctly? I tried to patch it with all the patching programs from 64k up to 1k and none of them patched it so either it is already patched or doesnt need to be patched or you need an IPS file. If anybody has already flashed this game and tested it plz tell me thx.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm going to be flashing the game on to an X-ROM soon, just waiting for it to finish downloading. :gbasp:


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Nov 27, 2004)

Great, now I can complete my collect of FF! and its the original. Originals rule!


----------



## Chronickilla (Nov 27, 2004)

Sweet hook me up with the info once you have it all flashed and have saved and turned off the system and turned it back on with the save still intact. That would be very appreciated.


----------



## bobbull65 (Nov 27, 2004)

cool its out!!!!!


----------



## Zero01 (Nov 27, 2004)

I've never played any of the FF original... I'll give this a try...


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 27, 2004)

Gah... LW's being gay with the ROM I downloaded... I'll have to redownload.


----------



## Zero01 (Nov 27, 2004)

Lol When the game jumps into battle screen, the music sounds so Batman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Eolone (Nov 27, 2004)

finaly is out


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 27, 2004)

I've solved my little problem, it's flashing now.

If any one you are using LittleWriter, TURN OFF ALL AUTO-PLUGINS. I can't stress this enough. Otherwise LW messes up the ROM and doesn't flash it properly, mainly because of the menu screen, or so I have heard.

I'll give you an update on the saving 'issue' soon.


----------



## shin-obi (Nov 27, 2004)

god, the music KICKS


----------



## Smirre (Nov 27, 2004)

Both are HOT!


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 27, 2004)

*cough cough*


----------



## gunner6666 (Nov 27, 2004)

dude this game is so much better than before(yes i know it basicly the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Samutz (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice release for me to come home to. But I'll probably be too busy with my new gc and games to  play this. When I do get around to it, I hope this will keep my interest better than the nes versions did.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 27, 2004)

i still wanna know what differences is in this and the origins version


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Nov 27, 2004)

yes this is just great!! the game i always wanted 2 play. i tried it years ago on emu but playing a game that way did aways suck now its back on my sweet gba and gonna play it all over the place, doing it like in the early days, but this time with happyness in my face! many thanx!!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 27, 2004)

I can confirm that the game saves correctly on an X-ROM 512mbit.

The music rocks, and so does the gameplay!


----------



## Chronickilla (Nov 27, 2004)

Very Very nice I am going to flash immediatly gonna have to figure out what to take off my cart.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Nov 27, 2004)

Woww... nice finally gonna play final fantasy 1 + 2 its sure a nice release.....My ds is blasting off tonight :x


----------



## lutomes (Nov 27, 2004)

For anyone who wants to see the manual for the game, check out the Manual Project link in my sig.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Nov 27, 2004)

Out of curiosity, does this have a tv display mode like FFTA? 

Dogg.


----------



## saberhagem (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh yes!!! Now I don't have time to uni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




erm.... I shouldn't be here. I must play


----------



## shadowhero50 (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh, Final fantasy. I gotta try this one.


----------



## Skelv_tnt (Nov 27, 2004)

Shall we expect any translation for the European version?


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Nov 27, 2004)

My love, My dear Final Fantasy ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! finally!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Hovercraft (Nov 27, 2004)

weeeeeeeeeee, went right onto my cart


----------



## darkrock (Nov 27, 2004)

nfo on gbatemp is different from nfo on pocketheaven. repacked?


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2004)

I renamed the topic, because it made the RSS stream crash...


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 27, 2004)

sweet, i'll flash this tonight or something


----------



## PONTIUS (Nov 27, 2004)

yeahhhh!!!!
Final Fantasy is out!!!!that's great!!!!


----------



## PiccoloHD (Nov 27, 2004)

f i n a l l y ! ! !
its here its here and i got it, mwahaha


----------



## Hyperblade (Nov 27, 2004)

who cares about the differences...play the god damn thing.

oh the memories


----------



## PoThaPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

How do you download a rom???? im new here...


----------



## Xeago (Nov 27, 2004)

RTFM PoThaPimp, you would know better than to ask such questions here if you did.

The link the the rules can be found as a link on the main page.  left most column.


----------



## edgeblade69 (Nov 27, 2004)

The differences are a new story section for both games, think side quest. And repackaged sprites, graphics, and I think some dialogue was either changed entirely or has had a clearer translation.

Here is a rough idea, taken from the GameFAQs message board for this game...

1.New dungeons in FFI
2.New chapter in FFII
3.FFII level system is easier
4.FFI Mp system is like later FFs
5.Names have been re-translated eg: Gareth = Ricard
6.Re-designed face graphics in FFII
7.All items are cheaper in both FFs
8.Some new items in the bonus stuff.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(PoThaPimp @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> How do you download a rom???? im new here...


not from here for sure.
this is not a rom site.!!!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(edgeblade69 @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> The differences are a new story section for both games, think side quest. And repackaged sprites, graphics, and I think some dialogue was either changed entirely or has had a clearer translation.
> 
> Here is a rough idea, taken from the GameFAQs message board for this game...
> 
> ...


Cool!

Does anyone know what level you should be before entering the Chaos Shrine? All my characters are level 3 and I just can't beat him. This is in FFI. Thanks!


----------



## shadowhero50 (Nov 27, 2004)

I know, that boss is very hard.


----------



## jelbo (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> I renamed the topic, because it made the RSS stream crash...


Woah, and RSS Feed? I searched all over GBATemp, but can't find it. Maybe I'm blind, but could you or anyone point me to the RSS Feed?  :hmm:


----------



## Lily (Nov 27, 2004)

Is this actually the (U) version, or the (A) version that some guy posted up on the boards yesterday?

Edit: Link to RSS feed topic.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Nov 27, 2004)

Does it matter? They're both English.

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Nov 27, 2004)

Qrayzie it is the (A) version, FF 1 & 2 is only out in Australlia ATM.


----------



## Lily (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification. It matters because the release is labelled here as (U) and it isn't.


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(edgeblade69 @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> The differences are a new story section for both games, think side quest. And repackaged sprites, graphics, and I think some dialogue was either changed entirely or has had a clearer translation.
> 
> Here is a rough idea, taken from the GameFAQs message board for this game...
> 
> ...


Cool to know

Didn't really like the original levelling up system


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 27, 2004)

are (A) english much different from (U) english?


----------



## djgarf (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark_Lord Malik @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> Qrayzie it is the (A) version, FF 1 & 2 is only out in Australlia ATM.


The header information of file FF1&2DAWNOFS.gba
-----------------------------------------
Software Title: FF1&2DAWNOFS
Game Serial:    AGB-BFFE-USA
Maker Code:     01
Publisher:      Nintendo
Version:        1.0
Logo Code:      OK
Complement:     B6h
Save Type:      SRAM_V113 (256Kbit)
File Size:      128 mbit (16777216 bytes)
CRC32:          1B39CDAB
-----------------------------------------

looks like a usa rom to me


----------



## GimpyBob (Nov 27, 2004)

It probably is the US version considering it's only 2 days to release of the US version. It's not like it's unusual to have games dumped before the actual release date.


----------



## Jei (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh God, just checked, I need to go for my course right now, but I want to download this so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;
Well, at least the queues won't be as huge in the afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beter luck next week


----------



## PoThaPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

Can someone sent me a link to a download site voor Final Fantasy 1 +2 English????


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(PoThaPimp @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> Can someone sent me a link to a download site voor Final Fantasy 1 +2 English????


I sent you a link in the reply I sent you to the PM you sent me! Don't you read your PM's, or don't you understand?


----------



## PoThaPimp (Nov 27, 2004)

I went to that site but i couldnt download this rom there,,,,


----------



## Chrono1102 (Nov 27, 2004)

Meh. Played the Japanese version for awhile, didn't get very far and lost interest.

Let's see if I'll finish it this time.


----------



## djgarf (Nov 27, 2004)

we dont provide links to ILLEGAL rom images here


----------



## Kyoji (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> Does anyone know what level you should be before entering the Chaos Shrine? All my characters are level 3 and I just can't beat him. This is in FFI. Thanks!


I Beat him lvl 3...
Two of my party members went down, but i beat him


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 27, 2004)

He was easy...I just went straight there and beat him up. Almost lost my Black Mage but no one went down...


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 27, 2004)

Just use the Black Mage's Fire spell three hits and he dies - My characters were level 3.

Mind you I just went straight into his chamber instead of going through the entire castle


----------



## GimpyBob (Nov 27, 2004)

FF1 seems to be a pretty faithful remake that has been made a bit better, so far. Good stuff. I'll try 2 after I finish 1 and all the extra content. I wasn't fond of the original FF2, though.


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 27, 2004)

Still don't like the levelling up system in FFII


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 27, 2004)

I find it way too easy to get lost in FFI...


----------



## Cutman (Nov 27, 2004)

It stinks to have to share the save state slots between two different games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dice (Nov 27, 2004)

The levelling system in FF1 doesn't seem stable, one minute your HP goes up by 4 the next it goes up by like 26.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Dark_Lord Malik @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Qrayzie it is the (A) version, FF 1 & 2 is only out in Australlia ATM.
> ...


And i thought it as (A) version lol. BTW who care since both are in english. 

I am now confused which version should i play i have the PSX version and i haven`t played it which version should i play?  I am going to buy the actual cart of this game then i will play it and does the PSX version has FMV`s?

I love final fantasy so much, My love with final fantays started when i played Final Fantasy X and then Final Fantasy VII too bad my FFVII`s 3rd disc was bad and wasn`t working so i wasn`t able to finsih it . Final Fantasy series is the best series in Gaming IMO. Almost all the FF`s have awesome stories and characters. I cried when Aeris died in FF VII. Man that was a pretty sad moment.


----------



## GimpyBob (Nov 27, 2004)

The PSX version of FF1&2, "Final Fantasy Origins" has FMVs for the openings of the game and that's all. PSX Origins however does not have the gameplay changes nor the "Soul of Chaos/Soul of Rebirth" extras this has.

The choice is obvious.


----------



## Overwhelming (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(lutomes @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> For anyone who wants to see the manual for the game, check out the Manual Project link in my sig.


Cool! Thanks.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> i still wanna know what differences is in this and the origins version


Things feel more faster paced.
Spells and attacks move on to the next enemy if the targetted enemy is dead.


----------



## Darkforce (Nov 27, 2004)

Yay, finally! Should kill some time on my trip next week. Not exactly FF6 or a new FF game but it'll be fun playing the new content in FF1+2... the sprites and music look really cool on the GBA.


----------



## blank white page (Nov 27, 2004)

This is great,
Now all we need is to have FF3 (6) come out for the DS.


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(blank white page @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> This is great,
> Now all we need is to have FF3 (6) come out for the DS.


FF3(3) is coming out for DS. Does that count?


----------



## Xanthious (Nov 27, 2004)

There are way too many differences to list. The play feels faster paced. You move onto the next enemy if the targeted one falls. Another thing Ive noticed is that it doesnt feel like you are constantly trying to get gold in this one as opposed to the other ones where you would be walking around looking for gold for hours just to get your spells up to date.


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 27, 2004)

*cough sneeze cough*


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> The levelling system in FF1 doesn't seem stable, one minute your HP goes up by 4 the next it goes up by like 26.


Blah, for me what you get when you level up is totally random... at one time I got +36 on my Warrior's attack.


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> *cough sneeze cough*


Did you forget to write something?

Something along the lines of...Final Fantasy pwnz j00?


----------



## NintendoGeek (Nov 27, 2004)

Cool Beans


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 27, 2004)

Is this even good? Looks like a weakly colored Fire Emblem game.


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> i still wanna know what differences is in this and the origins version


it is portable


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(PoThaPimp @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> Can someone sent me a link to a download site voor Final Fantasy 1 +2 English????


dude here you go

ftp://roms:[email protected]:5241


----------



## dib (Nov 27, 2004)

Everybody should buy this game.  It's really simple--if we put money into the ports like this, it will convince Square that there's a market and they'll port other games.  We could hopefully look forward to Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana, Final Fantasy 6, and others.  Either on the DS or the GBA.


----------



## MeLLo JeLLo (Nov 27, 2004)

One thing to say about the game. The music is damn good. AND IN STEREO! You get an extra feeling of deepness.

Zelda Minish Cap don't have any stereo music wich is a bit flat to my ears when I use earphones.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(dib @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> Everybody should buy this game.Â It's really simple--if we put money into the ports like this, it will convince Square that there's a market and they'll port other games.Â We could hopefully look forward to Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana, Final Fantasy 6, and others.Â Either on the DS or the GBA.


Final Fantasy 6 is coming to NDS, you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> QUOTE(dib @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody should buy this game.Â It's really simple--if we put money into the ports like this, it will convince Square that there's a market and they'll port other games.Â We could hopefully look forward to Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana, Final Fantasy 6, and others.Â Either on the DS or the GBA.
> ...


I know FFIII is, but I never heard anything about FFVI.


----------



## hvgaze (Nov 27, 2004)

Lots of grafical diffrence


----------



## Insinion (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(GyroidFanatic @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dib @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> ...


they are the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FF III is the english version of FF VI


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(GyroidFanatic @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dib @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> ...


My reply wasn't aimed at you, it was aimed at dib.


----------



## Chrono1102 (Nov 27, 2004)

Meh III is III now, don't you get it? When someone says III they mean III not VI. VI isn't even slated for any type of release. Let us hope that if VI ever comes out, that it is on the GBA and NOT the DS. Why did they bother putting FFIII on the damn DS? What the heck is that stupid stylus gonna be used for anyway??


[Edit] just rambling.... :gbasp:


----------



## Chronickilla (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(edgeblade69 @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> The differences are a new story section for both games, think side quest. And repackaged sprites, graphics, and I think some dialogue was either changed entirely or has had a clearer translation.
> 
> Here is a rough idea, taken from the GameFAQs message board for this game...
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure that the grapcics in FFI were also upgraded. They look very very nice.


----------



## qjtrinh (Nov 27, 2004)

This port is refinished for the GBA just like how Super Mario 3 was.  

I played the GBA verision of Mario3 and it was awesome.. i even bought the real game.  Then i played the NES version...  the graphical differences are quite significant.


----------



## dib (Nov 27, 2004)

The point is that the Final Fantasy game coming out to the DS is FF3, not FF6.  That's why there was so much attention over the fact that it will be the first time the game has ever been ported.

Which is great, but I've been enjoying FF3 for some time now thanks to the english translation and PocketNES.  I really want Final Fantasy 6 on a handheld system, and my hope is that by showing Square the demand is here for these great games on the GBA and DS they will finally get around to it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Meh III is III now, don't you get it? When someone says III they mean III not VI. VI isn't even slated for any type of release. Let us hope that if VI ever comes out, that it is on the GBA and NOT the DS. Why did they bother putting FFIII on the damn DS? What the heck is that stupid stylus gonna be used for anyway??


I take it you don't have a DS, because anybody who has one would be saying the complete opposite (like myself, for example).  There is more to the DS than just a touch screen after all.  The superior sound and graphics promise to make Final Fantasy 3 into a far better game than it ever was originally on the NES.

If FF6 does ever get ported it will pretty much have to be on the DS.  The larger screen resolution is a must, and thanks to the DS hardware Square would most likely condense the Playstation video and include it in the game.  Besides, on a game like FF6 music actually matters, and who would possibly want to hear Nobuo Uematsu's mangum opus score on a single mono speaker in an inferior gaming system?


Anyway, I can hardly wait to get this game.  I'm happy to hear about the stereo sound since it will undoubtedly sound great through my DS speakers.


----------



## Phoenicks (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(dib @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> Everybody should buy this game.Â It's really simple--if we put money into the ports like this, it will convince Square that there's a market and they'll port other games.Â We could hopefully look forward to Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana, Final Fantasy 6, and others.Â Either on the DS or the GBA.



listen to what this post says!

this is a BUY if you want squeenix to continue to support nintendo hardware...


----------



## kameo (Nov 27, 2004)

i dont know why, but i cant download the game


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(kameo @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> i dont know why, but i cant download the game


well considering its not on here 'd say you would have some troubles doing that
go buy the motherfucker, you n00b3rti0n


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 27, 2004)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> QUOTE(kameo @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know why, but i cant download the game
> ...


CHILL OUT MAN! its the dudes 1st post!!!!!
*search for mIRC info in the forums mate and you'll soon be d/l the game* BTW ignore the fuckers comments above


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 27, 2004)

Hehe.
The worst thing about n00bs is that they want everything RIGHT NOW! and they don't even bother to learn how to do it themselves for future downloads.


----------



## Wasabi (Nov 27, 2004)

heh forgot FF1&2 were suppose to be released in a few days.


----------



## Rampage_015 (Nov 28, 2004)

is this even good.


----------



## saberhagem (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> QUOTE(PoThaPimp @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone sent me a link to a download site voor Final Fantasy 1 +2 English????
> ...


Simply beautifull  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thumbs up


----------



## Mina (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> Hehe.
> The worst thing about n00bs is that they want everything RIGHT NOW! and they don't even bother to learn how to do it themselves for future downloads.


"Like OMGEESES what the hell is a search engine, and what the f**k do I put in it to get my rawmz?!111ONEONEONE"








Back on subject, this game rocks (and I've played the originals.)  I'm not gonna get all ranty about how games are so much easier these days, since hell, the original IS pretty boring compared to most games put out these days.  I'm glad S-E's making an attempt to make the classics available to a new generation.

By the way, which parties do you find work the best in FF1?  I personally prefer Fighter/Fighter/Black Belt (Monk)/ Red Mage.  It kicked arse in the original if you could stand making the gil to buy 3 silver swords in Elfland.  Bastards took that out of elfland this time around..now I have to wait until the tunnel gets blown open and sail all the way to Crescent Town.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (But the party still kicks serious butt.)


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 28, 2004)

i can't get this thing to save on my f2a


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 28, 2004)

Use Pogoshell


----------



## Heito (Nov 28, 2004)

This game rocks, the music is awesome and it doesnt take half an hour to get to level 3 anymore.  Not to mention that they fill in more of the story with the revamped dialogue.  Plus, is it just me, or are Thieves stronger now?


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 28, 2004)

Love the music.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 28, 2004)

Great early release to test the game, I was sooo disapointed with Sword Of Mana it was the first time I wanted money back from Square. This does look good so far. Quick Question. I have the EZF Advance flash cart and it told me there was extra data then it offered to remove it for me and left me with no game when I did this. So I do not see an intro, anyone know WTF is going on? Is this thing prepatched already? Let me know people thanks


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 28, 2004)

For crying out loud it's FF3j not FF6j/FF3U that's coming for the DS. No one uses the American numbering system anymore because of the kind of confusion that arises.

I can't believe people still don't get it.


Not a big deal though.

I'm glad that FF3 is coming though, because I love that game, even though it was never released here. Very fun. Too bad I probably won't get a DS. Why didn't they just put the game on the GBA? From the screens I see, it isn't in 3D or anything, plus I doubt the touch screen usage will be THAT impressive. Very sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game is fun! However, I wouldn't buy it because that would mean I'm giving money to a company that only makes bad games, except for ports. Why would I do that?

There needs to be WAY more of the ENIX part of Squarenix to come out into the gaming world, because Square's games are just not so good anymore, now that they've switched their direction.


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 28, 2004)

Umm dude... that reply is like for an OLD post now........


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> Umm dude... that reply is like for an OLD post now........


Just in case someone didn't read it the first time. Now there's no excuse for the confusion.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 28, 2004)

Dude The touch screen is the best thing for rpgs, [email protected]#K 3D and [email protected]&K N64 ports, the best thing about the touch screen is user input for telling your characters what to do, inputing names, ect so much quicker and cooler. Anyway I agree new square sucks however but let's port all things old cause most rocked and then square will see where the markets intrest is an maybe they will get back on track and realize turn based games rule, card based games suck (WHY WHY Kingdom Hearts!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )Anyway still looking for help on my previous questions.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 28, 2004)

There are ingame screens of FF3j for DS??

I wanna see!!

and a link to the teaser would be appreciated too


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 28, 2004)

Final Fantasy, what's that?


----------



## guardian_457 (Nov 28, 2004)

whre can i get the pogoshell


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 28, 2004)

CLICK HERE FOR POGOSHELL!


----------



## guardian_457 (Nov 28, 2004)

is this an emulator?
which one should i dl


----------



## Hunter (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(darkrock @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> nfo on gbatemp is different from nfo on pocketheaven. repacked?


both are repacks
the release never had a nfo.....
so one (well 2) were made up


----------



## dib (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> I have the EZF Advance flash cart and it told me there was extra data then it offered to remove it for me and left me with no game when I did this. So I do not see an intro, anyone know WTF is going on? Is this thing prepatched already? Let me know people thanks
> It's a bug in the EZFA client that has mistakingly taken part of the game for an intro.  Mine does the same thing.  Just choose not to remove it and you're fine.
> 
> 
> ...


How would you possibly know that?  There aren't any RPGs available on the DS yet.

And some of us like 3d games and are looking forward to certain N64 ports.  Nobody is putting a gun to your head to buy them.


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 28, 2004)

KOFFING!


----------



## Chronickilla (Nov 28, 2004)

Im loving this game very much there is no patching needed on this game for any Flashcart that I know of the version I have didnt have a intro.


----------



## Overwhelming (Nov 28, 2004)

Arrggghhh... 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat.

The combat rate is too high! And boring.


----------



## Zulithe (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Overwhelming @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> Arrggghhh... 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat.
> 
> The combat rate is too high! And boring.


That is the way Japanese gamers like it, apparently.

They usually slow the encounter rate down on English RPG ports but some of the more recent ones haven't ...

Frankly the encounter rate does need to be lower IMO, more like FF6U is like


----------



## ashly138 (Nov 28, 2004)

whats so good about this game it llok like they use rpg maker or so to make it...


----------



## Squiffy (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> *cough cough*
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> ...



WHAT?!


----------



## dice (Nov 28, 2004)

something I noticed V

In Elfheim if you go up to the three tombstones and read the one on the left you'll see that it says "here lies Link". Also if you didn't notice the whole town seems to be full of elves!


----------



## Lily (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Squiffy @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > *cough cough*
> ...


I second this, ReyVGM, you're trying to get people's attention, so whaddaya want??


----------



## Xanthious (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Overwhelming @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> Arrggghhh... 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat.
> 
> The combat rate is too high! And boring.


Yeah that can get a bit old. However my charecters were right around level 8 when fighting Garland. Needless to say the large number of random battles do wonders for leveling up :gbasp:


----------



## cexar (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(MeLLo JeLLo @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> One thing to say about the game. The music is damn good. AND IN STEREO! You get an extra feeling of deepness.


yeah!!
it's amazing


----------



## whitlock123 (Nov 28, 2004)

is this ne thing like breath of fire coz thats good and this would be too if its the same??????


----------



## Xanthious (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(whitlock123 @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> r we able to download this or not????


Of course you are able to download it . . . . .just not here


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Dib! Game so far is great, just way easier than I remebered.


----------



## Darksage (Nov 28, 2004)

Yay Final Fantasy!!!Damn i alredy have it but i spent memorie re downloading itwell...The more the marryer


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 28, 2004)

You know I don't mind that they made the game a LITTLE easier, since the original is close to annoyingly hard, but I think they went too far. It's way TOO easy. I'm at the Marsh Caves part. Good thing it's easy because I was having trouble finding where to go, and with all the random battles it would be very annoying if I was barely winning wach time.

It's stupid because Squareenix thinks this is the level the GBA community needs, whereas the PS people for origins, or the Wonderswan, can have regular difficulty. I hate these kind of assumptions.

Anyway, it's easy, but atleast it's fun.


----------



## Mina (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> something I noticed V
> 
> In Elfheim if you go up to the three tombstones and read the one on the left you'll see that it says "here lies Link". Also if you didn't notice the whole town seems to be full of elves!


Well, in the original, it read "Here lies Erdrick.", who as you might not know, is the protagonist from Dragon Warrior 1.


----------



## Wasabi (Nov 28, 2004)

Hm...the game refuses to save in vba, anybody else got this problem? Is there a patch to fix this crap?


----------



## Mina (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(dib @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Mina @ Nov 28 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Bastards took that out of elfland this time around..now
> ...


(RUB/QAKE not succeeding) 
At least that makes it fair grounds, since the deaths spells never worked in FF1 when -you- cast them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Grinding for money)
All I have to say is: Glitched Peninsula.


----------



## Bitbyte (Nov 28, 2004)

Awesome game indeed.


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(ashly138 @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> whats so good about this game it llok like they use rpg maker or so to make it...


What's wrong with RPG Maker? I'm developing a game using RMXP right now and it's great. Plus, this game was out waaaaaaaaaaaaay before any RPG Makers were, on the 8-bit NES. You understand what 8-bit means?

(Heh, there's an idea, making a port of this on RPG Maker...)


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 28, 2004)

In the usa original it said 'here lies erdrick' but in the famicom version it said 'here lies link'
I wonder what it says in the pso origins version....


And I didn't hide the text because this isn't a spoiler or anything like it.


----------



## Noc (Nov 28, 2004)

damn I guess ill never get to finish minish cap since I don't have room for both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




once it's unflashed it is damn near impossible for me to try to pick up where I left off...garrrrrrr

I wonder if the IV V & VI will be coming out on psp next....


----------



## THE FROZEN (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> In the usa original it said 'here lies erdrick' but in the famicom version it said 'here lies link'
> I wonder what it says in the pso origins version....
> 
> 
> And I didn't hide the text because this isn't a spoiler or anything like it.


The Origins Version says " May Link rest in peace. "


----------



## NeoBahamut (Nov 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Zulithe @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Overwhelming @ Nov 28 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Arrggghhh... 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat, 2-3 steps>Combat.
> ...


my brother says that these games are too short for leveling... so they have super high encounter rates...
Though... i feel this one is way less than the real FF1...

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 28, 2004)

FF 4,5 and 6 should come out on the DS, that way you can play FF1-6 on the DS.

Besides, PSP = loading times.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 29, 2004)

psp also isn't a cartidge so loading techniques are different


----------



## lutomes (Nov 29, 2004)

I found the encounter rate is way too high. Not that its hard - but easy infact. Lots of monster means too much exp. Too much exp means too high a level. Therefore whenever I do find a new monster i can already just beat it in a single hit.


----------



## Sephrox (Nov 29, 2004)

Why Square do not release a FF 3 version for GBA? (The NES one)
It is the best 8-bit final fantasy and it is not given the right attention...


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Nov 29, 2004)

Because it's been announced for the DS.


----------



## Gaijin (Nov 29, 2004)

You want a glitch?? goto the marsh cave.... go down the west passage till you get to the loop... every step is a hill gigas with either a lizard, two lizards, another hill gigas and lizard, or another hill gigas and two lizards.... talk about easy exp and money..... i gained 8 levels in 20 mins and gained enough gold to get level 3-4-5 spells for all 3 of my mages.... and has anyone found the way for the theif to steal?? all he does for me is a slightly faster fighter.... he has 5 attacks.... but does the same damage as a fighter using 3 attacks...


----------



## spanks54 (Nov 29, 2004)

my god.... so many posts. I haven't played this yet, I plan to buy it sooner or later... I already know its awsome.


----------



## Mina (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Gaijin @ Nov 28 2004 said:


> You want a glitch?? goto the marsh cave.... go down the west passage till you get to the loop... every step is a hill gigas with either a lizard, two lizards, another hill gigas and lizard, or another hill gigas and two lizards.... talk about easy exp and money..... i gained 8 levels in 20 mins and gained enough gold to get level 3-4-5 spells for all 3 of my mages.... and has anyone found the way for the theif to steal?? all he does for me is a slightly faster fighter.... he has 5 attacks.... but does the same damage as a fighter using 3 attacks...


That's not a bug or a glitch.  It's intended, and was in the original.

Also it's the Earth Cave, not the Marsh Cave.

Now if you want a _*glitch*_, we can always talk about the glitched peninsula.  Which somehow never got fixed from the original, or was intentionally left in thereafter.


----------



## Big N Veiny (Nov 29, 2004)

SOMEBODY CALL THE PARAMEDICS I'M HAVING A HEART ATTACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Big N Veiny @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> SOMEBODY CALL THE PARAMEDICS I'M HAVING A HEART ATTACK!!!!!!!!!


*THE INTERNET IS ON THE CASE!!!*


----------



## T-hug (Nov 29, 2004)

Meh its pissin me off.  I wish you woke up in the nearest Inn or summat after dying, sick of the game man.  Unless I'm in he wrong area.  Just got to the ELF village after I got the ship, is this correct?


----------



## evolutioner (Nov 29, 2004)

i dont noe why but the game seems too much encounter rate..that's pretty annoying .just dont get it why so many people like ff.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 29, 2004)

I like this alot, great remake, btw, dunno if its been mentioned already or not, but to bring up the map keep the "B" button pressed and press "select"... helps alot later on


----------



## T-hug (Nov 29, 2004)

Me too the encounter rate sux big time.  Hopefully FF2 isn't as bad? Will try that one I think.  Shame I really wanted to see it through never played either before. (Hammered FF Mystic Quest though hehe)


----------



## Noc (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Chrono1102 @ Nov 27 2004 said:


> Meh III is III now, don't you get it? When someone says III they mean III not VI. VI isn't even slated for any type of release. Let us hope that if VI ever comes out, that it is on the GBA and NOT the DS. Why did they bother putting FFIII on the damn DS? What the heck is that stupid stylus gonna be used for anyway??
> 
> 
> [Edit] just rambling.... :gbasp:


I can almost gaurantee that this is what has happened & will happen....


ok we know FF I , II, & III were originally made as ports for Wonder Swan Color.

it did'nt take much for square to realize that they would'nt have to do much to put them on gba.

then they remake IV ,V, & VI on the psx. they made quick ports of the WSC to the PS of 1 & 2 cause it was just as easy as shaving their balls for a hot friday night escapade.then took their sweet time releasing it them on GBA...

they simply give a relese date for a port of the WSC FFIII (TBA might I add) for the DS

...(since they have no loyalty to nintendo anymore they let them have their sloppy seconds now)

in the mean time the company that owns square enix (sony) decides to announce their own handheld system the PSP now they can take their sweet assed time in producing ports of the psx
versions of IV,V,& VI after they sell us a bunch of crap they know no one cares about & put the relese date for FFIV for like 2006 or something...

now do you think they are  gonna remake /remake another port of a game they have already remade
when all they have to do is copy/paste it on to psp at their leisure? especially since the way they have been able to get away with minor enhancements of games that fans really don't require any enhancement of to begin with?

if that makes any sense...


the bottom line is sad...

If nintendo DS gets ports of FF IV,V,& VI it will be after they have evenly weighed the costs and decided the most cost efficent way to port the game so it doesn't hurt sony's share of the FF market.

instead we DS owners will get a slighted hand job with FFIII & FF:Crystal cronicles wit some sort of multi-player stylus tresure hunt bullshit..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sorry if I showed any disrespect to square... they are like the girl in high school that cheated on you 400 times but you kept taking her back hoping she would change...except for some reason 9 years after you break up with her she still calls you every day and tells you she loves you for some reason.& for an even stranger reason no better girls have come along and you are still hanging on to hope like a pathetic fool...
(well I tried to not be disrespectful in afterschock)


----------



## T-hug (Nov 29, 2004)

III is listed under the DS section of gamefaqs.com, the number one source for release dates!


----------



## spanks54 (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Noc @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> sorry if I showed any disrespect to square... they are like the girl in high school that cheated on you 400 times but you kept taking her back hoping she would change...except for some reason 9 years after you break up with her she still calls you every day and tells you she loves you for some reason.& for an even stranger reason no better girls have come along and you are still hanging on to hope like a pathetic fool...
> (well I tried to not be disrespectful in afterschock)


*coughs* I had a gf like that...kinda *coughs again*

anyway, I understand all of what you just said, but that last part, the VERY last part, about no one better coming along might be changing.  What happens with an RPG market on the DS doesn't nessicerily depend on Squarenix, but rather it competetors in the RPG field. Konami has gotten off the ground pretty well with its Boktai series, and Namco got two big game releases on Nintendo's home console, the GC. Namely, the latest Tales game and Baten Kaitos, along with that bevy of Mario RPGish built games, but those don't count. If either Namco or Konami decide to start producing more RPGs in general, and if alot of them make apperances on the DS the Squarenix might use ports of older FF titles as a smear campagin to stay ontop because we would be too busy looking at our shiney re-release of Chrono Trigger rather then some new game that could possibly start off a kick-ass line. Hey, it probably won't happen but you never know. I would love to see some new Tales titles ;0)


----------



## Insinion (Nov 29, 2004)

you know what sucks i sold my gba 2 weeks ago and i'm (still) waiting for my DS... I can't play this game at all and i actually bought this one


----------



## berlinka (Nov 29, 2004)

I would like to resist the temptation... but I'll say it anyway:

*THAT IS ENTIRELY NOT A SMART THING TO DO*


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Noc @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Chrono1102 @ Nov 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Meh III is III now, don't you get it? When someone says III they mean III not VI. VI isn't even slated for any type of release. Let us hope that if VI ever comes out, that it is on the GBA and NOT the DS. Why did they bother putting FFIII on the damn DS? What the heck is that stupid stylus gonna be used for anyway??
> ...


The Wonderswan FF were remakes, not ports. The only port was FF4 and FF3 was NOT released.

The PSX FF4,5 and 6 are NOT remakes, they are ports.

The DS FF3 is not a straight port of the unreleased WSC FF3 game, of course they will use the new ideas they had, but it will not be just some sloppy 'port'

About all the other randomly generated stuff you said, I doubt sony would want or care about FF4,5 and 6 ports to the PSP since those games are sprite based and most probably sony will apply that 'no 2-d' policy on the PSP.


"sorry if I showed any disrespect to square... they are like the girl in high school that cheated on you 400 times but you kept taking her back hoping she would change...except for some reason 9 years after you break up with her she still calls you every day and tells you she loves you for some reason.& for an even stranger reason no better girls have come along and you are still hanging on to hope like a pathetic fool...
(well I tried to not be disrespectful in afterschock) "

Damn, that's one of the best paragraphs I've ever read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That is so true, I hate it when girls do that stuff.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't find the encounter rate that bad, just inconsistant. I've walked around for 3+ mintues without an encounter (Marsh Cave) and then I had 5 in a row after every step (Earth Cave B1 western part near the stairs).

I think it has something to do with using the DASH. I was getting less encounters. Either that, or in the map editor there was an intensity seting for random encounters that could be set on each tile, or maybe section of a level.


----------



## Mina (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> I don't find the encounter rate that bad, just inconsistant. I've walked around for 3+ mintues without an encounter (Marsh Cave) and then I had 5 in a row after every step (Earth Cave B1 western part near the stairs).
> 
> I think it has something to do with using the DASH. I was getting less encounters. Either that, or in the map editor there was an intensity seting for random encounters that could be set on each tile, or maybe section of a level.


Like I stated earlier, the battle-every-step in that one bend of the earth cave is -intentional-.  It was that way in the original version.  Mostly for the xp/gold you can make off it should you survive the gauntlet.

I still prefer the glitched peninsula though.


----------



## Gaijin (Nov 29, 2004)

Where is this "glitched peninsula" everyone keeps alluding too?


----------



## Mina (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Gaijin @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> Where is this "glitched peninsula" everyone keeps alluding too?


Go to Pravoka, then head southeast somewhat.  You should see that the land goes north/northeast after a bit.  Follow that way, and you'll see a small peninsula jutting out of the water.  That's it (if you can only take a step or two horizontally on it, it's the correct one.)

As for why people consider it glitched..well, I'd advise saving before you enter a battle on it.  And bring adequate healing items if you're below level 20 or so.


----------



## dib (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> I don't find the encounter rate that bad, just inconsistant. I've walked around for 3+ mintues without an encounter (Marsh Cave) and then I had 5 in a row after every step (Earth Cave B1 western part near the stairs).
> 
> I think it has something to do with using the DASH. I was getting less encounters. Either that, or in the map editor there was an intensity seting for random encounters that could be set on each tile, or maybe section of a level.


HAHAHAHA.

The western wing of the Earth Cave on the first floor gives an encounter every single step.  That was intentional and was part of Final Fantasy 1 on the NES as well.  It was because the encounters include giants and those insect monsters, and so it was an ideal spot to gain some much needed experience.

Now the experience system has changed making it easier to increase in level, but they opted to keep that in the game anyway.

Anyway, the encounter rate is perfectly fine.  I played through it on the japanese release, am currently playing through it on this latest english, and the encounter rate is sufficient being neither too high or too low.


----------



## detheavn (Nov 29, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> The Wonderswan FF were remakes, not ports. The only port was FF4 and FF3 was NOT released.


well, ACTUALLY ... the FF4 for WS wasn't a port, it was a remake ... they actually recolored the sprites ...

Download the rom if you don't believe me ...


----------



## benzxi (Nov 30, 2004)

um, quick question..what does ACC mean in this game? Accuracy? (this can be found in every weapon info).


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 30, 2004)

QUOTE(benzxi @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> um, quick question..what does ACC mean in this game? Accuracy? (this can be found in every weapon info).


yeah it means accuracy.


----------



## guardian_457 (Nov 30, 2004)

can someone help me it doesn't save on mine waht do i need ?   :gbasp:


----------



## dib (Nov 30, 2004)

QUOTE(guardian_457 @ Nov 30 2004 said:


> can someone help me it doesn't save on mine waht do i need ?   :gbasp:


To buy the game?


----------



## detheavn (Nov 30, 2004)

A half decent flashcart I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, it works perfectly on my Flash2Advance 256Mb


----------



## Luse (Nov 30, 2004)

I have just read the funniest thing of the day, and so I quoted it and put it in my sig... All you long standing final fantasy fans, have to see this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VVVVVVV


----------



## Xanthious (Nov 30, 2004)

Did I read that quote at the bottom of your sig right? Im . .  shocked. . . yes shocked is the right word. I simply cant believe someone would think that. Did they see FF7 and go "Hey, Final Fantasy 7 started all this and by god there simply cant be 6 more. I cant explain why it started with 7. .heh must of picked that number out of a hat"


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2004)

I was gonna play through the updated PS1 version, but now with this and the DS by my side...I think the choice is obvious.


----------



## Xeago (Nov 30, 2004)

Luse, do you have a link to that?
I would love to see how he got schooled with backlash afterwards.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 30, 2004)

The guy mistook the "7" for a "1". 
Geez....... I used to think that FF originated from Playstation also, why did it go form Nintendo to Sony though?


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 30, 2004)

QUOTE(detheavn @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 29 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > The Wonderswan FF were remakes, not ports. The only port was FF4 and FF3 was NOT released.
> ...


That's not a remake.... remake is when you RE MAKE everything again and in videogame terms it applies when you just make everything differently and better (in most cases of course, let us forget Ninja Gaiden Trilogy)

That FF4 was just an enhanced port.


----------



## Xeago (Nov 30, 2004)

Because of media prices.

When nintendo decided to stick with carts [that cost developers 15 bucks a pop]  Square, now SqareEnix, decided that that was bullshit. and went to Sony, who's media cost a buck a peice.  It was purely a money based decision.  However, I have heard un-confirmed reports that nintendo and Square had a falling out of some sort.  This may be related to the cart cost, or not, I just done't know.


----------



## Luse (Nov 30, 2004)

Alright guys, here you go, The Link... 

I think it's a joke, I mean nobody can be that dumb unless they don't know any better...


----------



## ReyVGM (Nov 30, 2004)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> The guy mistook the "7" for a "1".
> Geez....... I used to think that FF originated from Playstation also, why did it go form Nintendo to Sony though?


End of the Super NES era, new systems are coming... the 'Project Reality', then Ultra 64, Playstation, Saturn.

Nintendo stayed with carts, Sony went with CDs.
Nintendo took too long to bring the system out, Sony was already out with the PSX.
Nintendo 64 was hard to program for, the PSX was super easy to work with.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 30, 2004)

_User Name EvilAngel 
User ID 229102 
Board User Level 31: Veteran
Awarded to users with at least 150 Karma. No posting restrictions. 
Account Created 11/15/2001 12:51:12 AM 
Last Login 11/29/2004 5:41:30 PM 
Signature ...  ' ')> ... 
Kirby


Quote How long is eternity?


Public E-Mail Address ??? 
Instant Messaging  
Karma 325 
_

That's a decent amount of karma, I also think he's joking to gain attention. There's this one guy on GameFAQs saying that Super Mario 64 DS was too scary for him.


----------



## Xeago (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Luse, this is pure comedy, you can't make this shit up!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 30, 2004)

I just gotta say I am f'in lovin the game. When I think I am getting bored with my GBA (after desperate attempts to like games like Sword of Mana *blech*)I get this and it is great. Memories gallore and I can't put it down. I love the encounter rate, I love the graphics, this is where it all started baby. Not to mention 2 games for the price of one. Seriously 2 games. Shit nintendo's rehashing shit like pac man for 20 a peice and Square gives me this for 29.99. Mad respect back. 
I gotta see some Dragon Warrior, Final Fantasy 3 for NES, Final Fantasy 4 N 5 for SNES, Chrono Trigger of Course. Give me some more 2 for 1 and I will buy em all! 
......Yea a little over excited but I'm happy what can I say?


----------



## Deanwick (Nov 30, 2004)

This is the 3rd version I`ve played of these games and I still have to say that there are a lot better RPGs out there even on GBA. Both of these games are so simplistic and dull after an hour. 

That being said, IMO this version is the best one to play these games. I didn`t much fancy origins for some reason, but DOS got me playing FF1 once again. I`ve never liked the 2nd part so I won`t even bother with it anymore. Yea yea, call me a FF6-ho or whatever, but these games are really nothing in special... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *And then back to FF1*


----------



## detheavn (Nov 30, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 30 2004 said:


> That's not a remake.... remake is when you RE MAKE everything again and in videogame terms it applies when you just make everything differently and better (in most cases of course, let us forget Ninja Gaiden Trilogy)
> 
> That FF4 was just an enhanced port.


In video game terms? come on ... there are no rules to videogame ports/remakes

A port is an exact copy of the original, a remake is when you change some things to make it look/sound better ...

This would even fit the name 'GFX hack' better than port ...


----------



## Noc (Nov 30, 2004)

QUOTE(spanks54 @ Nov 29 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Noc @ Nov 29 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry if I showed any disrespect to square... they are like the girl in high school that cheated on you 400 times but you kept taking her back hoping she would change...except for some reason 9 years after you break up with her she still calls you every day and tells you she loves you for some reason.& for an even stranger reason no better girls have come along and you are still hanging on to hope like a pathetic fool...
> ...


ya tales on GC is the sweetest rpg ive played since FFX


----------



## Noc (Nov 30, 2004)

The Wonderswan FF were remakes, not ports. The only port was FF4 and FF3 was NOT released.

The PSX FF4,5 and 6 are NOT remakes, they are ports.

The DS FF3 is not a straight port of the unreleased WSC FF3 game, of course they will use the new ideas they had, but it will not be just some sloppy 'port'

About all the other randomly generated stuff you said, I doubt sony would want or care about FF4,5 and 6 ports to the PSP since those games are sprite based and most probably sony will apply that 'no 2-d' policy on the PSP.

[/QUOTE]
[/quote]
oh yeah all that crap slipped my mind....sorry I work nights with no internet then come home sleep deprived & type some insane bullshit & go to sleep...


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 30, 2004)

hummm i still remember the ff6(i think?the one with terra cid(XD) and some other guys) 3d models they made for the n64.....well i tihnk nintendo was smart with the cart thing,since here we used to pay like 3$ for psx cds,and only the dumb realy dumb kids would buy an original...with the n64 carts the piracy wasnt that much...


----------



## Xeago (Nov 30, 2004)

Regardless of the consumer, Nintendo chose to stay with a media that cost substancialy more than CD's.  Yes, piracy was, and is, a major issue, but the money made on a cd game sale is far more than that on a Cart game sale.  That alienated some of it's partners, like Square.  So, they went to a cheaper media on the PS.  Nintendo could have easily released the N64 as a disc based system, but they would not have profited from the media [remember N made and sold all of the carts used for all of it's systems].  In hindsight they would have made more in sales.  But hindsight is just that.  They did what they did because their foresight told them it would make them more money.  And, despite what any one says, the only reason companies do any thing is for money. 

On that note, Sony is limiting its production of PSP's, possibly to cut down on the loses that they will be taking to sell it at the expected price of 200 USD.  Sony is positioned to make its money off accessories for the PSP and not the main unit it's self.  Unlike Nintendo who, seemingly, makes a profit on each DS sold.

It will be interesting to see if there actuly is a bettery issue, and how that will impact sales and, perhaps, returns of the PSP.


----------



## dib (Nov 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Xeago @ Nov 30 2004 said:


> On that note, Sony is limiting its production of PSP's, possibly to cut down on the loses that they will be taking to sell it at the expected price of 200 USD.Â Sony is positioned to make its money off accessories for the PSP and not the main unit it's self.Â Unlike Nintendo who, seemingly, makes a profit on each DS sold.


While I don't know if anything you've written is based on anything other than speculation, I do know that was Microsoft's approach to the Xbox and according to them they've lost money overall as a result.


----------



## lildaz (Nov 30, 2004)

Cant wait to play dis on my NDS


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 30, 2004)

I forget where does that crappy FF Mystic Quest fit in the series? Is it a number or just an independent game? I say crappy because it plays differently from what I remeber.
*
Edit okay, so I looked through my stuff and see FF4 was FF2 US for SNES, FF6 on my PS disk was the one I never played so that was never in the US. Thus I believe FF Mystic Quest must not be part of the series just like FF:CC Let me know if I am right.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 30, 2004)

I really like Final Fantasy 1 and Dragon Warrior 1. The simplisity of those games i sjust very charming to me, and they're easy to get into because there aren't like 15 mintues of an intro or long drawn out conversations.

The heros don't even talk! I love it.

I guess that's why i like Paper Mario too. The new one is great.

But anyway, I'd love it if SquareEnix made some simplistic games in this style. They're fun, because they don't take themselves so seriously.


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Nov 30, 2004)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Nov 30 2004 said:


> I forget where does that crappy FF Mystic Quest fit in the series? Is it a number or just an independent game? I say crappy because it plays differently from what I remeber.
> *
> Edit okay, so I looked through my stuff and see FF4 was FF2 US for SNES, FF6 on my PS disk was the one I never played so that was never in the US. Thus I believe FF Mystic Quest must not be part of the series just like FF:CC Let me know if I am right.


FFI - NES/PSX/WSC/GBA/Mobile game with 6 choosable classes
FFII - NES/PSX/WSC/GBA game
FFIII - NES/DS game, currently unreleased in US
FFIV (II US) - SNES/PSX/WSC game. Simplified for US SNES version
FFV - SNES/PSX game with job system
FFVI (III US) - SNES/PSX game
FFVII - PSX/PC game with Cloud
FFVIII - PSX/PC game, either love it or hate it
FFIX - PSX game
FFX - PS2 game
FFX-2 - Sequal to FFX
FFXI - PS2/PC online game
FF:MQ - SNES game, usually refered to as a beginner's RPG
FF:CC - GCN 4P game
FFT - PSX SRPG game
FFT:A - GBA SPRG game. No relation to FFT, but based on FFXII's world


----------



## jlee3400 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey folks~ how can I download this rom? It's a bit confusing...


----------



## Luse (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(jlee3400 @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> Hey folks~ how can I download this rom? It's a bit confusing...


Here try this friendly GBAtemp Rom downloading Guide...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 1, 2004)

Try Best Buy, Circuit City, GameStop, Ebay, j/k man I know your new so I'll try and save you some backlash from the tough guys. They don't have roms here, just a community to chat.
*Edit
Damn a second 2 late!


----------



## Chronickilla (Dec 1, 2004)

LOL he msged me up asking me where to download roms I wonder why he chose me heheh.


----------



## Smashingblue (Dec 1, 2004)

Square also moved to the Playstation because they had big plans for their games and it was only viable to release it on a CD based platform, from a cost effective standpoint. They also had a few titles in development for the SNES CD based system, that would never see the light of day. I also heard that they were not given certain chips to use in their games and/or limited the number of games that were made of a particular title due to "chip shortages". I actually thought when Sony made a huge buy of Square stock that the chance of a game ever appearing on a Nintendo system was next to none. Keep in mind that Square-Enix is pissed off at Sony right now for releasing their new model PS2 without a HD support. Which means that any new PS2 buyer will not be able to buy their Final Fantasy XI game. The future should be interesting.


----------



## Cutman (Dec 1, 2004)

This has to be the longest release topic ever.  Aye?


----------



## moogle87 (Dec 1, 2004)

Anyone playing ff II yet?

Well anyway here's a nice tip to lv up:
You know those real hard soldiers walking around that town around the beginning? well those people can lv you up like heck and give gold armors and firebows. They also give crappy spells.

The best way to beat them is to first get guy's hp to at least 1000. Have fire, ice or lightning spells at lv 5+. Have that white wizard guy in your party too. Put everyone in the back row except guy. Have the white wizard cast protect on guy. Blast away with your spells until the captian is dead. Your stats will skyrocket just by fighting this guy. The firebow is really usefull. 

Also the white wizard guy has a spell called swap. This spell works on the captain.


----------



## evolutioner (Dec 1, 2004)

wow......200 posts and counting....all about bout final fantasy....crap...


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Nov 30 2004 said:


> I forget where does that crappy FF Mystic Quest fit in the series? Is it a number or just an independent game? I say crappy because it plays differently from what I remeber.
> *
> Edit okay, so I looked through my stuff and see FF4 was FF2 US for SNES, FF6 on my PS disk was the one I never played so that was never in the US. Thus I believe FF Mystic Quest must not be part of the series just like FF:CC Let me know if I am right.


It's a FF made by Square of America back then, it was released in japan as Final Fantasy USA and yes the game sucks but the music RULES.
That game has one of the best soundtrack in a snes RPG.


----------



## Xeago (Dec 1, 2004)

If, you count it as an rpg rey....

I know some people didn't.   I can't say as I didn't play it, so I guess this is a worthless post!

Maybe not!  I am playing ff2, it's awsome.  and the Capitans have 750 health, and never go away after you have killed them!  makes me wonder, why is it a that the city is entirely filled with capitans, and no soldiers?


----------



## FetT (Dec 1, 2004)

I LIKED Mystic Quest.  Everybody just craps on it because it's different.


----------



## NintendoGeek (Dec 1, 2004)

This game is cool beans


----------



## bunta (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry for my ignorance, but how do you download the rom? I'm new to this site. Any help would be greatly apprciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Dec 1, 2004)

Bunta, please read the rules! or go and read the entire topic, thanks


----------



## Hunter (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(bunta @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but how do you download the rom? I'm new to this site. Any help would be greatly apprciated. Thanks in advance


NO ROM DOWNLOADS AVAILABLE ON GBAtemp.net


----------



## berlinka (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmmm, where to find that damn crown in the Marsh cave...


----------



## evolutioner (Dec 1, 2004)

haha...its in basement 3rd floor...in one of the rooms


----------



## Froze (Dec 1, 2004)

hmm...where is the damn place!I am sick of playing this game.I CAN'T FIND THE PLACE!!!


----------



## evolutioner (Dec 1, 2004)

the place is actually below elfhelm....took me 1 hour to find it..its a hole on the ground actually.


----------



## Froze (Dec 1, 2004)

Where is it?Still can't find it.


----------



## Phydeau (Dec 1, 2004)

Hold the B button and press Select to bring up the map, and then you will see the location for the Marsh Cave in the lower left.


----------



## assassinz (Dec 2, 2004)

I just bought this game today. 

Let the beatings begin!


----------



## spanks54 (Dec 2, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Nov 30 2004 said:


> Nintendo took too long to bring the system out, Sony was already out with the PSX.


The PSX was origanly designed to be an add-on to the SNES like the Sega CD to the Genisis. Nintendo and Sony got into some sort of disagrement, so Sony split and altered the PSX a bit to release on their own. Nintendo didn't take too long, they were just suddenly left out in the cold without enough of a design to get in quickly. It actualy takes a long time to develop a descent system that won't kill itself, and the big N had to scramble to get it togther in time to compete with the PSX.

I don't know what the falling out was but I remember hearing a quote from one of the Nintendo CEO's saying something about not wanting to bring Sony into the game market. it was ridiculous. The same sort of fallingout happened between Square and Nintendo ( Square almost completly abandoned Nintendo home consoles for a long while, untill CC, which sucked, and wasn't exactly an early GC title to say that Square was just turned off by the media type, it had to be more then that...)


On an off-note, could you imagine if Nintendo and Sony had stayed together? Theyd be a jugernaught now... or atleast in my fantasy world.


----------



## berlinka (Dec 2, 2004)

Aha, thanks duderino. I found it! I actually wondered around already earlier in the Marsh cave but found nothing (didn't know I had to find the crown then). Now i got it! thnx for the tip!


----------



## Noc (Dec 17, 2004)

I just beat FF1 level 60 & never got my 2nd job classes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess I need to go to gamefaqs)


that game forced me to beat it (taunting me )so many damn encounters I SHOWED YOU FF1!

after 20 hours of every 4 steps random encounter it did'nt feel so random


----------

